# Adria Coral Compact 590SP



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

In our seemingly never ended search for the next van we have come to a number of conclusions. It needs to be under 6m (unless we go for off-site storage) and it needs to have loads of storage to match (or exceed) what we currently enjoy in our under 15ft panel van conversion. This latter requirement has knocked a great number of vans out of the frame (including everything made by Swift Group).

We still have a used Hymer B564 in mind but the C512 CL has been dropped 'cos it's just too tall (circa 9ft tall being another requirement).

This drove me to consider the 'Van' type of van as exemplified by the Hymer 522, Hobby Van, Burstner Travel Van and Adria Compact. These all have transverse rear beds (something Mrs SDA doesn't particularly like), with massive storage underneath.

Having read a recent PM Group Test I discounted the first three because their kitchen worktop was virtually nil, two used some of the space under the bed for a wardrobe, one used the same bulkhead for pull out steps and drawers and several used ladders to access the bed (another Mrs SDA no-no).

This left the Adria as the only possible candidate and when I saw a new Adria for sale for £31K in a Clearance Event we just had to look.

It had cab aircon and featured the 130PS engine so was already a step or two up the upgrade ladder. However it had the ugly duckling grey plastic Ducato front chin, uninspiring white paintwork, the internal hab. ceiling was on odd wood finish (plastic ceiling finishing is extra), the shower room had no rooflight (it's extra), the cab seats were in original Fiat black and orange (hab. matching fabric is extra) and a light in the garage is extra too. Whilst there were sockets and wiring for TV the esoteric TV 'holder' was another on the 'extra' list. A radio/CD would need to be added along with a wind out awning.

After initial circumspection about the transverse bed and lack of worktop Mrs SDA started to come round when she spotted several solutions to her issues and found the bed was easy to access and the hand-rail type pole helped her feel secure she agreed the van was 'suitable'.

However for a further £4,000 or so we could have it's more handsome brother with all the bits mentioned above plus a coloured paint job, roof rails (can't think what for), half leather interior, passenger airbag and cruise control.

My parsimonious side says 'damn it go for the cheapy' but my other side says I'll regret not going for the more expensive, more finished model for ever.

Any thoughts?

SDA

Oh and I nearly forgot, in all the publicity shots of the Compact in the mags and websites there is a window in the rear end wall beside the bed see http://discover.co.uk/motorhomes/brands/adria . 'Our' one yesterday had no such window and it appears not to be offered on the options list. Disappointing and v strange but not a deal breaker. I assume it must've been done to save cost.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andy

If you go for the cheapy, you'll regret it, I'm sure. As someone who has bought a "mid-price" motorhome, I (even now) look at the cheaper offerings in the same style, and reaffirm each time that we made the right choice. You're likely to be spending a great deal of time in the thing, and the lack of bits and bobs that you've now seen will grate, I'm sure  

I'm good at spending other people's money, me :wink:

Gerald


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I feel for you Andy.

It has taken me several years of looking and discounting almost every model on offer from every manufacturer to eventually find what suited us.

Like you, we had ( and still have ) a p.v.c. which had masses of what a lot of larger 'vans didn't.

We now have an Autocruise Starblazer: most Autocruise have proper kitchens which is an absolute *must* for us and we wouldn't consider a 'van without one.............. and I thought I may have found one to suit you: an Autocruise Starseeker, with transverse rear bed, but not a high one, so easy access. Unfortunately, checking the new Autocruise website shows that they no longer make it.

In 2006 ( in my downloaded brochure for that year ) it shows that it is 6016mm long which I thought you may *just* manage ........ however in 2007 it had gone up to over 6500mm and now in 2008 it has no length at all :wink:

To give my opinion on your question though, I think you should spend the extra money but *only* if the extra things are what you want: the 'pretty' version of the Adria Compact certainly looks good, but could you really live with that kitchen?

hth but it probably doesn't. :wink: 

Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

ingram said:


> I feel for you Andy.
> 
> It has taken me several years of looking and discounting almost every model on offer from every manufacturer to eventually find what suited us.
> 
> ...


Well funnily enough Harvey it's the Starblazer that got me thinking on transverse bed lines. We saw one with the 'low locker' at Tilshead Caravans (nr Salisbury) a few weeks (it's sold now) and it stayed with me. In fact if we went the storage route I think I'd have one.

A week or so later we pitched at Doldowlod CC site and the lady parked next to us had one (but 'high locker'), along with 11 Shetland Sheepdogs! After we'd been on site for an hour or so another Starblazer turned up and parked opposite.

From what I've read in the mags the 'Blazer is due for the chop from the Autocruise catalogue as well.

We're spoilt with kitchen worktop in our current 16ft van, with about 4ft of clear workspace plus the hob/sink combo. The Adria has a small space to the left of the hob (which is a lot more than the Hymer/Knaus/Burstner and Hobby) and if you fold the mattress away you can use some of the slats if you cover them with something robust, for certain cooking type activities. We're happy with no oven as we've managed without for 80 nights in the current van in 2+ years and discovered the joys of the Remoska.

SDA


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi andy,

have you considered the new hymer exsis i, 6m long, ford chassis quite a good price in germany.
cheers
simon


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

SDA - Kitchen....one of my reasons for changing the Hymer was for more space..... did I get it, I thought I had, but it isn't.... if you look at the pictures on my album of the 7090 you will see that it looks similar to the one I think you are looking at. I find, I have a stool, usual plastic one, sat on the bed, for adding things when needed.... I cope, but could have seen ways they could have improved it, and am annoyed at myself for not realising before buying..... Do spend time, in the lounge, with whoever cooks, trying to use pans, move them, and when finished eating, putting them somewhere when you can't fold down the oven top to use for washing up....it can be done, but it would be so much easier if there was more room, the space in the corner is not very usable really....well not on ours... easiest thing of course, is don't cook....or wash up outside.

Carol


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

carol said:


> SDA - Kitchen....one of my reasons for changing the Hymer was for more space..... did I get it, I thought I had, but it isn't.... if you look at the pictures on my album of the 7090 you will see that it looks similar to the one I think you are looking at. ... easiest thing of course, is don't cook....or wash up outside.
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol,

Sorry to hear that your lovely Rapido has not fully lived up to your expectations, especially after such a diligent search.

I guess you have to look at these things from basics. In our case, unless we go for storing the van off-site, we have to accept it needs to be 6m or under because of the layout of our drive. If it's under 6m then it's not going to have masses of space, unless you go for the minimalist approach of no furniture, sleeping bags and several buckets 8O

What concentrated our minds was that we transport a fair bit of relatively large clunky gear to assist in keeping our dogs under control and for dog shows. As it happens the puppy pen, crate and grooming trolley all fold down into a 3ftx2ft footprint and get stored in the 12" space on top of the made to measure dog crate in our current van. Our research has shown that no van without a garage can cope with such items plus all the rest of the normal motorhoming gear.

So, if you want a garage in an under 6m van it has to be with a transverse rear bed. If it has a permanent transverse rear bed then the space for washing, cooking and sitting is going to be compromised. Having spent 80+ nights over the last two years in an under 16ft long PVC with a 2ft deep rear garage we have experience in this area :roll:

When she first set foot in a Van type van I could tell Mrs SDA was underwhelmed. She's always said that fixed beds waste space, that she couldn't get in or out of anything more than 6" above floor level and sworn that she couldn't manage without an expanse of worktop akin to the deck of HMS Illustrious :wink:

As I kept her captive in the Adria Compact (not really) I watched as her mind got to work seeking solutions.

On her own volition she kicked off her shoes and tried out the bed, finding that with the steps and hanging on pole it was easy.

As usual in small vans twirling the front seats made the space seem larger and adjusting the dinette table position allowed us both to be comfortable either side.

The washroom was tried out with a 'dry run' and it was discovered that the shower wasn't quite the restrictive 'tube' that some other vans present. The fixed side was well outside the normal restrictive circle, giving more space for bending and twisting our not so lithe frames. True we were in stygian darkness in there in the poverty spec van we were trying out, but it did fit and anyway we normally use the site facilities.

Then she turned her attention to the kitchen. The hob/sink combo was exactly like our current van, except the glass cover was split in two, which is handy. There's a cooker hood with built in mains socket, just right for the Remoska. Our current large area of worktop is always full when pitched, but I'm convinced that's just because it's there. With a bigger van and bigger fridge our drinking water can be stored away more handily and Mrs SDA's suggestion of putting a wash bowl on the nearby bed slats for dirty dishes etc (with suitable protection) is a masterstroke. We'll invest in a plastic drainer to fit over the hob's half of the glass top. We may also go for a flip up shelf on the bulkhead midway between kitchen lockers and sink but that needs careful consideration. So I think she's relatively happy about the Compact and pleased that we would have oodles of room in the garage for our chunkier gear.

It's a shame that Swift don't make a Van van (who knows what '09 may bring) or that there are no used versions about, because they've only been around for a year or two. From the announcements so far it seems that another half dozen, or more, Euro converters are bringing out Van versions for next year, but so far the Adria Compact does it for us and the prices seem v good at present.

SDA


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

SDA - a thought - useful or not, I don't know - I wash up in a bowl on top of the hob (closed of course and drain into the sink, I find this easier than the other way around...as himself is slow to dry... I also have a stool (left over from the Hymer, I keep up on the bed and keep the tea tray there when on site, easy to get to.... and I need the stool to get in the cupboard over the fridge....

Carol


----------

